

Look Out Android and iOS, Here Comes Alibaba's Aliyun - hornokplease
http://allthingsd.com/20110728/look-out-android-and-ios-here-comes-alibabas-aliyun/

======
angusgr
Slightly less content-free post here:
<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/07/alibaba-mobile-os/>

The only technical facts from either seem to be "runs Android apps" and "based
on Linux", which makes it seem like this is just another vendor-skinned
Android build. It certainly looks Android-y to me.

My prediction is that, like most of the bargain basement Android devices, it
will be crummy. Although probably crummier than usual if they've thrown away
the default Google UI and replaced it with a budget-developed vendorware skin.

~~~
hornokplease
Somewhat more content on the Wired post, true, although I was kind of put off
by Wired's report calling Alibaba an 'obscure' company... in any case, both
appear to be sourcing their information from this Penn Olson post from earlier
this month:

[http://www.penn-olson.com/2011/07/14/aliyun-alibaba-
mobile-o...](http://www.penn-olson.com/2011/07/14/aliyun-alibaba-mobile-os/)

